# We are no different from the brick, the spider or the mother



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

To create life is within our capabilities as sentient humans. Life of which is conscious and capable of reproducing life by itself within this tapestry of design: our reality. The brick that constitutes to the integrity of a structure is incapable of reproducing by itself for it is inanimate. The spider atop my window is capable of reproducing by itself but it is not sentient in the human sense nor is it inanimate. Our consciousness does not separate us from the spider or the brick for we exist simultaneously within the same reality. Should a woman decide to conceive a child then its existence is determined by her decisions. Should she decide not to conceive a child then a sentient being will not exist in this reality. Because the mother has ultimate control over the existence of conscious life does that make her a God in her own right? 

So to ask such questions as 'what is the purpose of life?' and 'what is beyond our universe?' is meaningless for we are indifferent from the brick, the spider or the mother. I do not believe no such questions exist outside of our consciousness. Everything that exists within this reality is static in some sense of the word. Consciousness is in many respects meaningless in respect to nature and we value it so greatly because we do not know of anything greater. Reality is a work of art by some designer. Who created the designer? It is a chain of infinite regression and the problem is merely shifted indefinitely.

What fills the 'space' between myself and my wall? There must be 'something' other than 'nothing' for the structure of reality to manifest. If it was 'nothing' then I would not be able to see my wall. What would I see? Darkness? That darkness is still something. The space that constitutes our universe is 'something' we cannot directly observe for seem to believe it is 'nothing'. Place an imaginary cube in front of your eyes. What is inside of it? Take this cube in your hand and try to open it. The space between me and my wall is some malleable fluid fractal matter no one is able to detect because we are conscious and indifferent from the brick, the spider or the mother. Of course it is not said matter. It is something but that something is inexplicable in human terms for we our conscious and reside on the same 'wavelength' as the brick, the spider and the mother. For us to see the tapestry of design we must place ourselves outside of our consciousness but this is impossible I think. 

I do not know of any philosophy - I have only just become familiar with Descartes - but these are my personal independent observations. It is difficult to phrase my deductions because they seem to require language beyond our understanding. I suggest you should listen to Bach's Brandenburg concerto No 5 Movement 1 and then you will understand and see the complexity of our reality and the arbitrary social morals we constrain ourselves with.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You're like constant downer, eh? Try this instead of those depressing Branderburg Concertos and tell me, doesn't the world look entirely different?


----------



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Aramis said:


> You're like constant downer, eh? Try this instead of those depressing Branderburg Concertos and tell me, doesn't the world look entirely different?


That music is poison to my ear. Why don't you pour hydrogen sulphide inside my ear and shake my head around a bit. The Brandenburg Concerti are far from depressing and actually inspiring and liberating. Have you watched a 3D movie at the cinema before? You are required to wear 3D glasses. Well listening to Bach's music is akin to seeing reality through a pair of 3D glasses.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

As we are dust, and dust is what preceded us! Or was it mud? Or an egg?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, I don't think a last minute reference to Bach qualifies this thread to be in the Classical Music Discussion forum.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the third movement of the fifth Brandenburg concerto more -- it's charming. The first movement of the sixth Brandenburg concerto, with the elaborate contrapuntal writing for the strings, is more interesting to me.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Bricks do not have souls. Neither do spiders. Humans have souls. 

These ambitious threads are growing more plentiful than my own plague of polls a while ago....


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the move, mods!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

mstar said:


> Bricks do not have souls. Neither do spiders. Humans have souls.
> 
> These ambitious threads are growing more plentiful than my own plague of polls a while ago....


Oh, now everything is so clear! Your answer indeed resolves every existential anxiety.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Chrythes said:


> Oh, now everything is so clear! Your answer indeed resolves every existential anxiety.


Should do just about so. You can overthink anything.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

yes, women are goddesses - but only the attractive ones


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

deggial said:


> yes, women are goddesses - but only the attractive ones


Does that mean that the unattractive goddesses are men?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Chrythes said:


> As we are dust, and dust is what preceded us! Or was it mud? Or an egg?


Meménto, homo, quia pulvis es, et in púlverem revertéris :angel:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it repeats Philosophy 101 again.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Does that mean that the unattractive goddesses are men?


the unattractive goddesses are goats.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Meménto, homo, quia pulvis es, et in púlverem revertéris :angel:


Bene facis! But for now I will keep my mind loose.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm quite different from a spider in that I have 6 fewer legs and no venom glands.

I also tend to be far less frightening.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

posted in a manner that I regret. Guilty of the behavior that I really don't like about the internet.
Won't happen again. Apologies.

cheers,
Jos


----------

